

GitHub is Down - binarydreams
https://status.github.com/

======
SchizoDuckie
and this, kids, is why you check in your dependencies with your project. You
can refer to them in your vendor folder for fun, no problem. BUT KEEP A LOCAL
COPY IN YOUR REPO

This is for Composer, as wel as for NPM. You now introduced a third-party
dependency into your development workflow. What will you do when github goes
down for a week?

~~~
akerl_
Or... just keep a clone of the upstream repo right next to your project's
repo.

I'm all in favor of removing the runtime dependency on GitHub and similar, but
that doesn't inherently require keeping deps in the same repo as the project.

------
9point6
Seems to be luck of the draw whether each pageload goes through or not

------
SpendBig
Same here, couldn't update my packages with composer.

